# more cheese/butter and eggs



## wanna-be-smoker (Apr 4, 2018)

Cheese and butter were on sale again so i took advantage of it. I am also going to cold smoke some hard boiled eggs that i seasoned as well as long as the smoke tube is going. The weather is cold and dreary so I am taking advantage of it 

I put some pans of frozen water in the freezer to help me keep the temps down.I will make ice cubes from the water after the smoke is done.


----------



## buzzy (Apr 4, 2018)

WOW. Just lit my AMNPS for some butter & cheese but no eggs. Good day for it


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Apr 4, 2018)

today is windy and cold and my tube went out twice so i have now opened it up a bit for some extra air


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 4, 2018)

How are the eggs?

I recently found myself with about 7 dozen hard boiled eggs my kids dyed for Easter was thinking about maybe tossing them in the smoker.

I've done a lot of cheese over the last month and even some butter last weekend as well but never tried eggs.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 4, 2018)

Same here, never thought of smoking hard boiled eggs.  Curious how they taste.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Apr 4, 2018)

they are still in the smoker so we will see. I have tried boiling and cooking while  some meat was cooking but they were like a rubber bouncy ball. Then i have i tried putting them in right out of the fridge and they were good but very minimal smoke.

So now im trying them boiled peeled and cold smoked


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Apr 4, 2018)

I have for sure found the/my way to do smoked eggs lol. Im not a OMG type of guy but man these are freaking great.

cold smoked 2 hours with a mix of Hickory/Maple and cherry pellets


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Apr 4, 2018)

Butter is out after 2.5 hours and I mixed up some kosher salt and Cajun rub

cant wait to try my cold smoked Cajun kosher salt


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 4, 2018)

Points for sure man that all looks great.

Thanks for the insight on the eggs going to toss a few dozen in this weekend now!

Perhaps a smoked egg salad is in the future.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2018)

Sounds like you had some fun today!
Al


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Apr 4, 2018)

3 hours in and the cheese is done


----------



## mark-ct (Apr 4, 2018)

Did the eggs and butter have a strong flavor? Do you have to let it rest for a time or can you just eat them right away? What would you do with the butter? Compound butter? After looking at the photos again I see you have stick butter. I have a pound of butter but its not cut into quarters. Did you rewrap them back in the paper they came in or did you put them in a ziplock? That's an interesting combination of pellets, what made you choose those types?


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Apr 4, 2018)

salt is done and all is on the fridge


----------



## buzzy (Apr 4, 2018)

Ummmm smoke deviled eggs. Now u got me wanting to make some. Have to just get by for now with the mac & cheese in the smoker. Eggs plan later. Points


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Apr 4, 2018)

mark-ct said:


> Did the eggs and butter have a strong flavor? Do you have to let it rest for a time or can you just eat them right away? What would you do with the butter? Compound butter? After looking at the photos again I see you have stick butter. I have a pound of butter but its not cut into quarters. Did you rewrap them back in the paper they came in or did you put them in a ziplock? That's an interesting combination of pellets, what made you choose those types?




the Eggs were not overly strong but plenty of smoke flavor and I chose the mix or pellets because they were milder woods and I like to experiment. The butter and cheese i let rest but the butter is very usable right away esp with the milder flavors and the butter rests for 4-6 weeks before i use it . I use it on popcorn/potatoes/veggies/toast and i cook with it and you can really use it for anything.

i sometimes just vacuum seal it but this time i put it back in original wrappers and packaging.


----------



## mark-ct (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks for the tips. I was looking for something different to try and this is right up there at the top. Great photos by the way.


----------

